# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  1st Starskoi Mudpond GO  JB777 Goshiki  Female Guaranteed

## luki

*BENTUK KEGIATAN:*

Kegiatan memilih satu atau lebih koi varietas  Goshiki bersertifikat eks Taniguchi Koi Farm untuk dibesarkan bersama dalam kolam Lumpur Taniguchi di daerah Fukuyama , Jepang , selama periode 6 (enam bulan) dengan perlakuan sama.

*TATA CARA KEGIATAN*
1. Kegiatan ini berlangsung selama 6 bulan, sejak *April 2011* dan akan berakhir pada *Oktober 2011*
2. Koi dibesarkan di kolam lumpur milik Taniguchi Fish Farm, *Fukuyama*, Jepang.
3. Selama kegiatan berlangsung koi diperbolehkan berpindah tangan dan tetap diikusertakan dalam penjurian tetapi harus dikonfirmasi secara terbuka dalam forum KOI’s
4. Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan meminta uang kembali dengan alasan apapun
5. Setelah periode kegiatan selesai, koi akan dinilai dan pemenang ditentukan berdasarkan kriteria baku yang biasa digunakan dalam kontes. 
6. Taniguchi menunjuk Starskoi untuk mengatur pembayaran, pengiriman dan handling ke tangan masing – masing peserta.


*PARTISIPAN*
Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia yang tergabung dalam forum KOI-S maupun yang berada diluar forum. Calon partisipan yang tidak aktif di forum dapat meminta jasa pihak ketiga yang aktif di forum untuk melakukan semua proses yang berkaitan dengan kegiatan ini.


*SPESIFIKASI KOI*
Koi yang di GO dari varietas Goshiki “ Female Guaranteed “, dengan spesifikasi berikut: 


*JB 777 Goshiki*
Lahir : May 2010.
Ukuran : +/- 32 - 35 cm
Gender : Female
Breeder : Taniguchi Fish Farm
Indukan : Goshiki 96 Cm
Jumlah : 44 ekor 
Foto Indukan :
 


*PAKAN & SUPLEMEN*
Taniguchi Koi Food: Max – Grow Up dan Special - Color 

*GARANSI*
 - bagi koi yang cacat atau mati selama masa kegiatan akan diganti dengan koi yang belum terpilih /  dari cadangan atau uang kembali .

*TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI*
Tata cara pemilihan koi akan berlangsung dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut:


1. Pemilihan dilakukan mulai tanggal *11 April 2011 pada pukul 12.00 PM* waktu server KOI's ( GMT + 7 ) dan ditutup tanggal 15 September 2011 atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih.
2. Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting nomor koi.
3. Peserta hanya di perbolehkan memilih maksimal 5 ekor per posting.
Bagi peserta yang tidak aktif di forum bisa dibantu peserta yang lain, dan yang membantu (joki) hanya bisa membantu 3 nama dengan maksimal 3 ekor / orang.
4. Harga koi per ekor ditetapkan , sebagai berikut :
- Rp. 17.500.000 untuk 1 – 15 Ekor 
- Rp. 15.000.000 untuk 16 – 30 Ekor 
- Rp. 12.500.000 untuk 31 – 44 Ekor 
- *Harga Koi sudah termasuk Ongkos Kirim ke Indonesia*
5. Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara


*PEMBAYARAN:*
1. Pembayaran bisa dilakukan tunai atau dapat dicicil , untuk pembayaran tunai akan di berikan *discount Rp. 500.000.*
2. Partisipan dapat mencicil dengan tata cara berikut:
Cicilan I, 50% dari harga, selambat – lambatnya 7 hari setelah booking
Cicilan II, 25% dari harga, selambat – lambatnya 30 hari setelah booking 
Cicilan III, 25% dari harga, selambat – lambatnya 60 hari setelah booking 
3. Pembayaran sudah harus lunas sebelum koi dikirim/diambil
4. Apabila hingga 7 (tujuh) hari setelah periode penjurian koi belum lunas, maka Penyelenggara berhak melelang koi tersebut di forum. Kelebihan hasil lelang setelah dikurangi jumlah yang telah dibayar akan dikembalikan ke Partisipan
5 Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara menyebut nickname dan kode koi. 
6. Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara tunai/ transfer ke rekening:
*BCA
A/C 156 1111 028
AYI WIRATMAN
*

*JURI*
Youichi Taniguchi dari Taniguchi Koi Farm

*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Juri akan memilih tiga ekor koi untuk mendapatkan Juara I, II, dan III 
Juri juga memilih 2 ekor koi diluar yang terpilih di atas untuk menjadi kandidat Best Tategoi I & II
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku dalam setiap kontes

*HADIAH*
-	1 ekor Female Goshiki untuk juara 1 ( foto Menyusul )
-	2 ekor Female Goshiki sebagai Doorprize  , tiap ekor yg telah terpilih akan mendapatkan 1 nomor doorprize ( foto menyusul )

  

  

*DONASI*
10% dari hasil GO ini akan diserahkan ke KOI’s dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi

*LAIN – LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

*Ikan yang akan bertanding :
*

----------


## Soegianto

mantap..............

----------


## edwin

> mantap..............


he eh.... sereeemmmm....

----------


## luki

> mantap..............





> he eh.... sereeemmmm....


 :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## dattairadian

cakep-cakep

----------


## darren febriano

sadisss...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> sadisss...


ikannya sadissssss... harga jg sadissssss  ...  :: )

----------


## budidjo

> ikannya sadissssss... harga jg sadissssss  ... )


di sunter bisa jadi kohaku oom, kalo ndak pake chiller....

----------


## luki

> [B][COLOR="blue"]
> 
> *GARANSI*
>  - bagi koi yang cacat atau mati selama masa kegiatan akan diganti dengan koi yang belum terpilih /  dari cadangan atau uang kembali .



Berita Duka.......

ada 3 ekor yang ditemukan RIP .......

 


 

 

akan di tarik 3 ekor dari cadangan untuk pengganti ikan ini.......( foto menyusul )

----------


## mrbunta

suangarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
harganya gak kuattttttttttttt.

----------


## abiserpong

> Berita Duka.......
> 
> ada 3 ekor yang ditemukan RIP .......
> 
>  
> 
> 
>  
> 
> ...


Yang mati patern bagusss .......  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Glenardo

Idem om Abi..Hu4x..

----------


## tosailover

waduh...koq yg bagus-bagus pada berpulang ya?

----------


## AsfenvV

aduh sayang ya, matinya kenapa tuh ikannya...?

pengalaman meliara goshiki, gak pernah berhasil selama di coba di kolam kebonjeruk jakarta,pasti jd kohaku abu abu..........

----------


## AsfenvV

padahal kalau  sumi bisa tebal dan beni tebal,..ikan goshiki  terlihat sangat cantik ya,..., dirumah belum ada chiller, jd belum berani melihara ikan ini,.........hiks.. hiks ..hiks..

----------


## showa

test....................123
..............

sepertinya relly bakalan panjang nih jam 12 siang ini................saling uji kecepatan komputer utk mendapat ikan idaman.

----------


## luki

*Ikan yang akan bertanding :
*

----------


## Glenardo

Om, jadi tidak ada pengganti nya yah?

----------


## luki

:Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:  :Drum:

----------


## luki

> Om, jadi tidak ada pengganti nya yah?


belum ada foto nya.......
jadi untuk pengganti di anggap tidak ada.....

foto yang akan menyusul.....foto hadiah dan foto doorprize

----------


## abiserpong

Goshiki 07.

----------


## Glenardo

Anggit 7

Isman 26,39

----------


## Glenardo

Kecepetan ini deh

Anggit 7

Isman 26,39

----------


## showa

05 dan 14.....................by showa

----------


## abiserpong

07........

----------


## budjayz

> 05 dan 14.....................by showa


weleh3 mantabbbbbb

----------


## Robby Iwan

aku sdh catet mau pilih satu diantara no.07,09,05,14...Ternyata no.09 tewas dan no 07,05,14 sdh keduluan..  ::

----------


## edwin

> di sunter bisa jadi kohaku oom, kalo ndak pake chiller....


om doni mah lempar ke mud pond om.... di danau sunter...

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> om doni mah lempar ke mud pond om.... di danau sunter...


Kalau begitu saya manning ke danau Sunter deh,

----------


## abiserpong

*JB 777 GOSHIKI FEMALE yang sudah terpilih :*
*( Pilihan 1 - 15, di harga @ Rp. 17,5 jt ).*

1. Anggit, no.* 07.*
2. Isman, no. *26.*
3. Isman, no. *39.*
4. Showa, no.* 05.*
5. Showa, no. *14.*
6. Abi, no.* 04.*




*JB 777 GOSHIKI AVAILABLE :*

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> om doni mah lempar ke mud pond om.... di danau sunter...


kan ada kolam air dingin om edwinnnn..... selain yg anget..... ckckckc... mantep2 nih ikannya...

----------


## abiserpong

> aku sdh catet mau pilih satu diantara no.07,09,05,14...Ternyata no.09 tewas dan no 07,05,14 sdh keduluan..


 Ya sama senasib kita pak robby........
Dari 3 nomor di kantong, 1 tewas yang 2 lainnya kalah cepat .......  :: 

Ikut Goshiki *no. 04* aja d ....  ::

----------


## luki

> Ya sama senasib kita pak robby........
> Dari 3 nomor di kantong, 1 tewas yang 2 lainnya kalah cepat ....... 
> 
> Ikut Goshiki *no. 04* aja d ....


sama juga nasib kita Om Abi........no 39 dah di incer padahal tuh.......nasib nasib.....
lagi di pelototin dulu nih ......
sambil nungguin celengan penuh dulu nih...... ::  ::

----------


## abiserpong

> sama juga nasib kita Om Abi........no 39 dah di incer padahal tuh.......nasib nasib.....
> lagi di pelototin dulu nih ......
> sambil nungguin celengan penuh dulu nih......


Jangan kelamaan di pelototin ..... nanti disabet tetangga sebelah om luki.  :Becky:

----------


## Rova

no.1 Ninoy.. booked via stars

----------


## abiserpong

*JB 777 GOSHIKI FEMALE yang sudah terpilih :*
*( Pilihan 1 - 15, di harga @ Rp. 17,5 jt ).*

1. Anggit, no.* 07.*
2. Isman, no. *26.*
3. Isman, no. *39.*
4. Showa, no.* 05.*
5. Showa, no. *14.*
6. Abi, no.* 04.*
7. Ninoy, no.* 01.
*


*JB 777 GOSHIKI AVAILABLE :*

----------


## luki

baru dapet dari Starskoi.....hasil pulang dari jepun.......
please ......enjoy..........

----------


## ljohan

om ikutan donk no 11 tku

----------


## YudiHP

Booked No. 32

----------


## luki

> Booked No. 32



diem diem melototin juga rupanya....... ::  ::  ::

----------


## abiserpong

*JB 777 GOSHIKI FEMALE yang sudah terpilih :*
*( Pilihan 1 - 15, di harga @ Rp. 17,5 jt ).*

1. Anggit, no.* 07.*
2. Isman, no. *26.*
3. Isman, no. *39.*
4. Showa, no.* 05.*
5. Showa, no. *14.*
6. Abi, no.* 04.*
7. Ninoy, no.* 01.*
8. ljohan, no. *11.*
9. Yudi HP, no. *32.*
10. Erik Tohir, no.* 33.*
11. Erik Tohir, no. *40.* 
12. Robby Iwan, no. *17.*
13. Luki, no.* 23.*
14. Dani Purnama, no. *42.*
15.



*JB 777 GOSHIKI AVAILABLE :*

----------


## luki

Booked Via Starskoi

Erik Tohir no 33 dan 40

----------


## luki

> baru dapet dari Starskoi.....hasil pulang dari jepun.......
> please ......enjoy..........



video 10 ekor terakhir.........

----------


## luki

6 ekor ini di siapkan untuk :

- 3 ekor sebagai cadangan bila ada yang mati atau cacat pada saat kegiatan ini berlangsung 
- 1 ekor sebagai hadiah GC
- 2 ekor sebagai Doorprize peserta

  

  

bagi peserta yang ikan nya mati atau cacat....akan mendapatkan prioritas pertama untuk memilih ..........

----------


## Robby Iwan

ikutan ah..No.17

----------


## luki

ikut juga ah..... no 23 .....kecil kecil mudah mudahan cabe rawit

ngarep doorprize......... :Eyebrows:  :Eyebrows:

----------


## luki

booked via Starskoi

Dani P no. 42

----------


## abiserpong

> Booked Via Starskoi
> 
> Erik Tohir no 33 dan 40





> ikutan ah..No.17


Good choice pak robby ...... favorit saya nih.  :Thumb: 



> ikut juga ah..... no 23 .....kecil kecil mudah mudahan cabe rawit
> 
> ngarep doorprize.........


Mantap om luki ...... good Patern. :: 



> booked via Starskoi
> 
> Dani P no. 42


Semuanya di up date di postingan # 41.
Ayo silahkan ........

----------


## luki

> Mantap om luki ...... good Patern.



gara gara kelamaan mikir.....
yang body nya yahud yahud sudah abis..... :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## luki

booked via Starskoi

Lili no 34

----------


## Anggit

Pilihan ke 16 ya om ....tolong no 28 dong .. :: 

Nuhun

----------


## abiserpong

*JB 777 GOSHIKI FEMALE yang sudah terpilih :*
*( Pilihan 1 - 15, di harga @ Rp. 17,5 jt ).*

1. Anggit, no.* 07.*
2. Isman, no. *26.*
3. Isman, no. *39.*
4. Showa, no.* 05.*
5. Showa, no. *14.*
6. Abi, no.* 04.*
7. Ninoy, no.* 01.*
8. ljohan, no. *11.*
9. Yudi HP, no. *32.*
10. Erik Tohir, no.* 33.*
11. Erik Tohir, no. *40.* 
12. Robby Iwan, no. *17.*
13. Luki, no.* 23.*
14. Dani Purnama, no. *42.*
15. Lili, no. *34.*


*( Pilihan 16 - 30, di harga @ Rp. 15 jt ).*

16. Anggit, no. *28.*



*JB 777 GOSHIKI AVAILABLE :*

----------


## abiserpong

> Pilihan ke 16 ya om ....tolong no 28 dong ..
> 
> Nuhun


Siap om anggit ........ iko tambuaaah ciek laiii.  :Peace:   :Becky:

----------


## luki

kabar dari Pak Ayi yg sedang di jepang......

ikan sudah siap dan cuaca sdh stabil........
kalau tidak ada halangan, hari Rabu tanggal 31 May 2011 akan di release ke mudpond......

mudah mudahan no 23 ngebut......hihihihihihi

----------


## Koi-Koi

Om ikutan no.3 ya.
btw sayap yang sobek bisa sempurna lagi gak ya

----------


## luki

> 





> Om ikutan no.3 ya.
> btw sayap yang sobek bisa sempurna lagi gak ya


kalo liat dari video nya sih kayak nya sudah tidak robek lagi Om.......

kalaupun sampai tidak kembali normal......berarti masuk kategori cacat......
garansi apply Om .....jadi aman.......

----------


## luki

Kontingen telah di release tanggal 1 Juni 2011

mudah mudahan banyak kejutan........... :Eyebrows:  :Eyebrows:  :Eyebrows: 

*The Participants.......*




















*The QC .......*





*The Process.......*














*See you In November.......*

----------


## luki

Baru 1 yang ke upload......
yg lain nya menyusul

----------


## Robby Iwan

Koq ikannya jadi pada item gitu sih...perasaan gw beli yg abu2..  ::

----------


## Koi Lovers

om robby waktu beli udah pesen jangan diitemin?
hihihihihihihihi
canda om robby

ikannya mantap-mantap euy...

----------


## luki

mudah mudahan banyak kejutan di bulan november.......

----------


## luki

*JB 777 GOSHIKI FEMALE yang sudah terpilih :*
*( Pilihan 1 - 15, di harga @ Rp. 17,5 jt ).*

1. Anggit, no.* 07.*
2. Isman, no. *26.*
3. Isman, no. *39.*
4. Showa, no.* 05.*
5. Showa, no. *14.*
6. Abi, no.* 04.*
7. Ninoy, no.* 01.*
8. ljohan, no. *11.*
9. Yudi HP, no. *32.*
10. Erik Tohir, no.* 33.*
11. Erik Tohir, no. *40.* 
12. Robby Iwan, no. *17.*
13. Luki, no.* 23.*
14. Dani Purnama, no. *42.*
15. Lili, no. *34.*

*( Pilihan 16 - 30, di harga @ Rp. 15 jt ).*

16. Anggit, no. *28.*
17. Koi Koi, no. *03.*



*JB 777 GOSHIKI AVAILABLE :*

----------


## luki

*JB 777 GOSHIKI FEMALE yang sudah terpilih :*

Anggit, no.* 07.*....................... Isman, no. *26.*....................... Isman, no. *39.*.
  

Showa, no.* 05.*...................... Showa, no. *14.*...................... Abi, no.* 04.*
   

Ninoy, no.* 01.*.........................ljohan, no. *11.*.......................Yudi HP, no. *32.*
   

Erik Tohir,no.* 33.*.................... Erik Tohir,no.*40.*..................... Robby Iwan,no. *17.*
  

Luki, no.* 23.*.......................... Dani Purnama, no.*42.*.............. Lili, no. *34.*
  

Anggit, no. *28.*....................... Koi Koi, no. *03.*
 



Teman Teman....mari kita meramal dan belajar memprediksi Varietas Goshiki......

manakah dari ke 17 ikan ini yang menjadi kandidat terkuat sebagai pemenang pada saat akhir kegiatan GO di bulan November......? kasih alasan nya ya....buat pembelajaran bersama......

pemenang akan mendapatkan merchandise dari kois berupa kaos :

*KOIS Jersey*



silahkan di terawang.......

----------


## grinkz01

he....he...nubie coba komentar ya om luki........
calon GC : no 11 milik LJ.....alasan : skin shiny, pola seimbang, hi bersih dan merata tone-nya. Dari segi body juga lumayan : kepala besar & ozutsu tebal. Proporsi badan jg enak dilihat.

pilihan ke dua saya adalah goshiki nomor 33 milik erik tohir........skin shiny, hi bersih & merata

----------


## Robby Iwan

Pilihan sementara, 7,14,40,42...pilihan final nanti sblm penjurian  :Yo: 
Yg lebih penting, no 17 jadi jumbo goshiki.. :Music:

----------


## Robby Iwan

Ada calon penantang GC tapi belum ada yg punya no. 8,20,22 dan 31.. :Violin:

----------


## grinkz01

> Pilihan sementara, 7,14,40,42...pilihan final nanti sblm penjurian 
> Yg lebih penting, no 17 jadi jumbo goshiki..


alasannya dong pak presiden..........biar kita2 bisa belajar.........he...he....thanks

----------


## baruna02

mudah mudahn tebakan nubie tepat...no 14

----------


## indra gunawan

Calon GC no 5, pilihan mentor saya..

----------


## 9KOI

Newbie ikutan... Klo tidak male no 7 beni top, kepala gede, badan bagus.... Klo no 7 male no14 alasannya sama beni bagus meskipun masi kalah sama no7, kepala bodi bagus

----------


## Y4m1n

no.26.......

----------


## siunk

no 39 dan no 8 ..pola bagus.....

----------


## luki

Booked Via Starskoi

06 Herry C
35 Ria
44 Roy AD

----------


## luki

*JB 777 GOSHIKI FEMALE yang sudah terpilih :*
*( Pilihan 1 - 15, di harga @ Rp. 17,5 jt ).*

1. Anggit, no.* 07.*
2. Isman, no. *26.*
3. Isman, no. *39.*
4. Showa, no.* 05.*
5. Showa, no. *14.*
6. Abi, no.* 04.*
7. Ninoy, no.* 01.*
8. ljohan, no. *11.*
9. Yudi HP, no. *32.*
10. Erik Tohir, no.* 33.*
11. Erik Tohir, no. *40.* 
12. Robby Iwan, no. *17.*
13. Luki, no.* 23.*
14. Dani Purnama, no. *42.*
15. Lili, no. *34.*

*( Pilihan 16 - 30, di harga @ Rp. 15 jt ).*

16. Anggit, no. *28.*
17. Koi Koi, no. *03.*
18. Herry C, no. *06.*
19. Ria, no. *35.*
20. Roy AD, no. *44.*
21.



*JB 777 GOSHIKI AVAILABLE :*

----------


## YudiHP

Pilihan Newbie : Pilihan 1 : No.39 Body bagus , beny tebal, pola enak diliat
                        Pilihan 2 : No.7 Body bagus
                        Pilihan 3 :  No.20 Beni tebal dan pola enak diliahat  walau difoto n video ikannya kecil , sapa tau sekrng menjelma jd jumbo .. kalo murah minat nij...

                       Pilihan 4 No.32 Ikan sendiri ( Bodi ok dunk! )

----------


## luki

> calon GC :* no 11* milik LJ.....alasan : skin shiny, pola seimbang, hi bersih dan merata tone-nya. Dari segi body juga lumayan : kepala besar & ozutsu tebal. Proporsi badan jg enak dilihat.
> 
> pilihan ke dua saya adalah goshiki nomor* 33* milik erik tohir........skin shiny, hi bersih & merata





> Pilihan sementara,* 7*,14,40,42...





> mudah mudahn tebakan nubie tepat...no *14*





> Calon GC no* 5*, .





> Newbie ikutan... Klo tidak male no *7* beni top, kepala gede, badan bagus.... Klo no 7 male no14 alasannya sama beni bagus meskipun masi kalah sama no7, kepala bodi bagus





> no.*26*.......





> no *39* dan no 8 ..pola bagus.....





> Pilihan Newbie : Pilihan 1 : No.*39* Body bagus , beny tebal, pola enak diliat
>                         Pilihan 2 : No.7 Body bagus
>                         Pilihan 3 :  No.20 Beni tebal dan pola enak diliahat  walau difoto n video ikannya kecil , sapa tau sekrng menjelma jd jumbo .. kalo murah minat nij...
> 
>                        Pilihan 4 No.32 Ikan sendiri ( Bodi ok dunk! )



No 7 dan 39 pilihan pavorite nih.......sama sama 2 suara .....

kalo saya pegang no. *38* yang jadi pemenang nya.........juara 2 nya antara  no. 6 atau no. 1


dapet kabar dari Pak Ayi.......GO ini akan di harvest sekitar tanggal 20 an November........
kita lihat hasil nya nanti......

mudah mudahan tdk banyak yang missing in action......... :Pray2:  :Pray2:  :Pray2:

----------


## Glenardo

Btw Oyagoi Goshiki JB ini masih ada ga?

----------


## luki

> Btw Oyagoi Goshiki JB ini masih ada ga?


kalau tidak salah dengar sih sudah   :Rip:  :Rip:  :Rip:  :Rip:

----------


## ljohan

kapan dipanen ni om?

----------


## luki

Baru dapet SMS dari Pak ayi......

*......GC.........*
*Ljohan*
 

*......RGC.........*
*Abiserpong*


*......Juara III.........*
*Available*


*......Best Tategoi I.........*
*Lili*


*......Best Tategoi II.........*
*Available*



Berita menyedihkan..........dari total seluruh ikan yang ikut GO ini.........21 ekor Missing in Action....... :Doh:  :Doh:  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry: 
informasi detail dan foto update nya akan di posting setelah dapat dari Pak Ayi.........

----------


## luki

> calon GC :* no 11* milik LJ.....alasan : skin shiny, pola seimbang, hi bersih dan merata tone-nya. Dari segi body juga lumayan : kepala besar & ozutsu tebal. Proporsi badan jg enak dilihat.





> kalo saya pegang no. *38* yang jadi pemenang nya.........



tolong benerin ya kalo salah.....

yang mendapat kaos hanya 2 orang ya berarti......

tolong PM alamat OM atau langsung email ke bagian Merchandise dgn Sherly di :

----------


## grinkz01

> tolong benerin ya kalo salah.....
> 
> yang mendapat kaos hanya 2 orang ya berarti......
> 
> tolong PM alamat OM atau langsung email ke bagian Merchandise dgn Sherly di :


Hore tebakanku bener...om luk alamat sy pm..btw emang ada hadiahnya ya?lupa saya...

----------


## luki

> Hore tebakanku bener...om luk alamat sy pm..btw emang ada hadiahnya ya?lupa saya...





> pemenang akan mendapatkan merchandise dari kois berupa kaos :
> 
> *KOIS Jersey*
> 
> 
> 
> silahkan di terawang.......


ada Om....

----------


## grinkz01

He.he...thanks om luk...td dah bls pm nya sherli juga...thanks koi's...

----------


## ademilanforever

Mirip yah sama GC nya......

----------


## Anggit

21 missing in action ????   ::  ::  ::

----------


## Robby Iwan

waduuh.., 21 hilang? Jangan2 Taniguchi-san piara buaya juga di mud pondnya

----------


## luki

anak buaya kayak nya Pak..... :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:

----------


## abiserpong

> anak buaya kayak nya Pak.....


Biawak pasti ...........  :Becky:   ::   ::   ::

----------


## luki

*......GC.........*
*Ljohan*
  

*......RGC.........*
*Abiserpong*
 

*......Juara III.........*
*Available*
 

*......Best Tategoi I.........*
*Lili*
 

*......Best Tategoi II.........*
*Available*
 


Foto satuan nya menyusul....masih menunggu dari Pak Ayi......

----------


## Robby Iwan

Ikanku masih hidup atau termasuk dlm 21 ekor yg hilang...??  ::

----------


## menkar

congrats buat om LJ atas GC Goshiki nya...

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> congrats buat om LJ atas GC Goshiki nya...


Weits.....sinyal2 pindah tangan nih.......

----------


## luki

*Harvest JB 777 GOSHIKI FEMALE yang sudah terpilih :*
*( Pilihan 1 - 15, di harga @ Rp. 17,5 jt ).*

1. Anggit, no.* 07. ukuran akhir 44 cm*
 
2. Isman, no. *26. ukuran akhir 47 cm*
 
3. Isman, no. *39.*

4. Showa, no.* 05. ukuran akhir 49 cm* 
 
5. Showa, no. *14.*

6. Abi, no.* 04.ukuran akgir 48 cm*
 
7. Ninoy, no.* 01.*

8. ljohan, no. *11.ukuran akhir 47 cm*
 
9. Yudi HP, no. *32. ukuran akhir 46* 
 
10. Erik Tohir, no.* 33.*

11. Erik Tohir, no. *40.* 
 
12. Robby Iwan, no. *17.*

13. Luki, no.* 23.*
 
14. Dani Purnama, no. *42.*

15. Lili, no. *34.ukuran akhir 47 cm*
 

*( Pilihan 16 - 30, di harga @ Rp. 15 jt ).*

16. Anggit, no. *28. ukuran akhir 45 cm*
 
17. Koi Koi, no. *03.ukuran akhir 49 cm*
 
18. Herry C, no. *06.*

19. Ria, no. *35.*

20. Roy AD, no. *44. ukuran akhir 44 cm*
 



*JB 777 GOSHIKI AVAILABLE :*

 

 

 


 

*Ukuran Akhir  46 cm*
 

 

*Ukuran Akhir  44 cm*
 

 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 

 

*Ukuran Akhir  45 cm*

----------


## luki

Hadiah untuk GC ......

*Ukuran Akhir 49 cm*
 

masih menunggu dari Pak Ayi foto foto akhir ikan cadangan........
bagi peserta yang ikan nya tdk ada ( hilang )........bisa mengganti dengan ikan yang masih available , ikan cadangan ( msg menunggu foto ) atau uang kembali.......
bisa langsung menghubungi Starskoi ( Ayi Wiratman ) di 0811 215 148

----------

